# Com aproveitamento



## pkogan

Olá pessoal!

Como traduziriam para o espanhol a expressão COM APROVEITAMENTO, no âmbito educativo universitário?

As disciplinas regulares são todas as disciplinas integrantes do currículo e que devem ser cursadas *com aproveitamento* para a conclusão do curso.

Certificamos que Thiago Azevedo concluiu _*com aproveitamento*_ o Programa de Aperfeiçoamento para Professores de Matemática do Ensino Médio.


----------



## patriota

Alcançar o aproveitamento [mínimo] significa cumprir os critérios de avaliação.

Que tal:

_devem ser cursadas com aproveitamento: deben ser aprobadas...
concluiu com aproveitamento:  concluyó/culminó con éxito..._


----------



## pkogan

patriota said:


> Alcançar o aproveitamento [mínimo] significa cumprir os critérios de avaliação.
> 
> Que tal:
> 
> _devem ser cursadas com aproveitamento: deben ser aprobadas...
> concluiu com aproveitamento:  concluyó/culminó con éxito..._


Creo que son perfectas las dos propuestas de traducción. Gracias Patriota!


----------



## Cainejo

E porque não "con aprovechamiento"? Não sei em Argentina mas em Espanha é muito comum, é idêntico uso. "Aprovar" ou "éxito" fazem referênça a exame ou prova.


----------



## pkogan

Cainejo said:


> E porque não "con aprovechamiento"? Não sei em Argentina mas em Espanha é muito comum, é idêntico uso. "Aprovar" ou "éxito" fazem referênça a exame ou prova.


En Argentina no usamos CON APROVECHAMIENTO con ese sentido. Si bien usamos el término para expresar la idea de "aprovechar", es decir, "sacarle provecho" a una materia o a un curso, no hay una vinculación con una medición objetiva realizada por una autoridad que determina si un alumno aprobó o no aprobó los contenidos como evidentemente sí ocurre con la expresión COM APROVEITAMENTO en el portugués brasileño.


----------



## Cainejo

pkogan said:


> En Argentina no usamos CON APROVECHAMIENTO con ese sentido. Si bien usamos el término para expresar la idea de "aprovechar", es decir, "sacarle provecho" a una materia o a un curso, no hay una vinculación con una medición objetiva realizada por una autoridad que determina si un alumno aprobó o no aprobó los contenidos como evidentemente sí ocurre con la expresión COM APROVEITAMENTO en el portugués brasileño.


Ya veo. Aquí se usa la expresión en un certificado cuando no ha habido examen final ni nota, como una observación del profesor de que efectivamente ha asistido a clase, prestado atención, entregado trabajos o quizá pequeños exámenes, etc. Es una evaluación general que da el profesor o director de un curso. Me pareció que las frases en portugués se referían a eso, ya que no nombran nota, ni expresiones como "superar" o "passar".


----------



## patriota

Aliás, nas faculdades, um aluno que começa uma nova graduação que inclua uma matéria que já estudou em outro curso pode "_fazer o aproveitamento_" dela / _aproveitá-la_/ _eliminá-la,_ para ser dispensado e não precisar frequentá-la novamente.

Usa-se essa palavra bastante no futebol também: "_Flamengo teve melhor aproveitamento e maior ataque na temporada 2020_" (foi o time que conquistou o maior percentual de pontos disputados nos campeonatos).


----------



## pkogan

patriota said:


> "_Flamengo teve melhor aproveitamento e maior ataque na temporada 2020_"


Nesse exemplo, APROVEITAMENTO é equivalente a DESEMPENHO, não é isso?


----------



## gvergara

Olá:

Aquí no Chile também não se diz con aprovechamiento. Tenho a impressão que no meu país diríamos_ ... concluyó/culminó el programa X satisfactoriamente_, não sei se na Argentina também dizem assim.


----------



## pkogan

patriota said:


> Usa-se essa palavra bastante no futebol também: "_Flamengo teve melhor aproveitamento e maior ataque na temporada 2020_" (foi o time que conquistou o maior percentual de pontos disputados nos campeonatos)


Vendo como é usado esse termo no âmbito futebolístico, acho que também pode ser traduzido como PORCENTAJE DE EFICACIA, não acham?

PORCENTAJE DE EFICACIA DE LA SELECCIÓN ARGENTINA DURANTE LAS ELIMINATORIAS: 77 %
APROVEITAMENTO DA SELEÇÃO BRASILEIRA DURANTE AS ELIMINATÓRIAS: 77 %


----------



## zema

pkogan said:


> Vendo como é usado esse termo no âmbito futebolístico, acho que também pode ser traduzido como PORCENTAJE DE EFICACIA, não acham?
> 
> PORCENTAJE DE EFICACIA DE LA SELECCIÓN ARGENTINA DURANTE LAS ELIMINATORIAS: 77 %
> APROVEITAMENTO DA SELEÇÃO BRASILEIRA DURANTE AS ELIMINATÓRIAS: 77 %


Yo diría que sí. Se está usando mucho en los medios también_ "efectividad"_ me parece,  al menos por estas latitudes.



> La peor _efectividad_ de Argentina en una primera ronda, la obtuvo en 1919. En aquel torneo se jugó un cuadrangular en el que perdió 3-2 ante Uruguay, 2-1 ante Brasil, y venció 4-1 a Chile. Sólo sacó dos puntos de seis posibles y culminó el torneo en tercer lugar _con una efectividad del 33%._



El problema con _"aproveitamento"_ es que su traducción va a depender de cada contexto.

_cursar/concluir com aproveitamento: _yo traduciría "satisfactoriamente", cómo sugirió gvergara.

_fazer aproveitamento de disciplinas: _"convalidar" o, más común por acá, "homologar" materias

_aproveitamento escolar:_ "rendimiento" o "desempeño" escolar

 Es cierto que no es común hablar de "aprovechamiento" por acá en esos casos.


----------



## Ari RT

pkogan said:


> Como traduziriam para o espanhol a expressão COM APROVEITAMENTO, no âmbito educativo universitário?


Nós brasileiros criamos a paráfrase "concluir com aproveitamento" para significar o mesmo que o Espanhol indica com uma palavra só, "aprobar". Se for possível mudar a ordem das palavras de modo a prescindir da paráfrase, me parece boa opção.


----------



## zema

Ari RT said:


> Nós brasileiros criamos a paráfrase "concluir com aproveitamento" para significar o mesmo que o Espanhol indica com uma palavra só, "aprobar". Se for possível mudar a ordem das palavras de modo a prescindir da paráfrase, me parece boa opção.


Y en el caso de _"que devem ser cursadas com aproveitamento"_, ¿cuál sería la idea?
¿Que deben ser "cursadas y aprobadas"?


----------

